# Illegals Eligible for Earned Income Credit.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Earned Income Credit. It is a touchy subject in itself for some, but this makes it even more maddening.



> A recent Homeland Security Committee hearing on immigration revealed an alarming consequence of President Obama's executive amnesty-that illegal immigrants with deferred status may be able to receive the Earned Income Tax Credit (EITC). Moreover, this person, who is here in the U.S. unlawfully, could be able to file an amended tax return for up to the last three tax years, possibly receiving upwards of $24,000 in tax credits.


Is that amazing, or what?

Read this and think a moment....



> As Ms. O'Connor explained, however, the President effectively re-wrote the law in a way that significantly changed the status of some of those here illegally. From this point forward, any illegal alien who is approved under the new rules to stay in the U.S. - a process known as "deferred action" - will now be allowed to receive a Social Security Number.
> 
> The significance of this change, Ms. O'Connor noted, is that having a Social Security Number will allow individuals to get federal benefits that were previously unavailable. In particular, it could allow millions of people to receive a tax benefit known as the Earned Income Tax Credit, or EITC. Under the law, families with low to moderate incomes can get an EITC cash payment as high as $6,143, but only if they have a Social Security Number.


Social Security number. They are enrolled in Social Security. As an illegal.

Read the whole thing... ?Amnesty Bonuses? in Tax Code: Illegal Immigrants to Receive Earned Income Tax Credit | The Weekly Standard

Do you get the feeling there is some force that is hell-bent to destroy this nation?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Beyond sickening


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

The right to vote is sure to follow.

“When the people find that they can vote themselves money,
that will herald the end of the republic.”

- Benjamin Franklin

"The American Republic will endure, until politicians realize
they can bribe the people with their own money."

- Alexis de Tocqueville (1805–1859)


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Actually, many of them have had Social Security numbers and been paying taxes all along. For many years we gave Social Security numbers to anyone who applied. That has gotten tighter as immigration has become an issue post 9/11. If an illegal was here before we tightened things, he still has the number.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The whole point is to pander to a group that will vote your way no matter what by using public funds (taxes) to ensure one political view is forced upon all citizenry rather than a legitimate constitutional vote by legally elected representatives. A naked grab for power that would not occur unless extra constitutional (illegal) means were employed.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> The whole point is to pander to a group that will vote your way no matter what by using public funds (taxes) to ensure one political view is forced upon all citizenry rather than a legitimate constitutional vote by legally elected representatives. A naked grab for power that would not occur unless extra constitutional (illegal) means were employed.


That applies to all low income voters more than it applies to illegal aliens. The whole idea of the Earned Income Credit is to turn the tax code into even more of a redistribution scheme than it already is. Even if you took illegal aliens out of the mix you would have the same issues regarding the tax code.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

True. However our poor who are naturalized citizens can legally vote, Illegal immigrants are not constitutionally entitled to. Further, with immigration law and tax law, payment with huge refunds to illegal immigrants is prohibited. Correct me and show me where in the laws and codes if I am wrong. I do not mean illegally written executive orders.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> True. However our poor who are naturalized citizens can legally vote, Illegal immigrants are not constitutionally entitled to. Further, with immigration law and tax law, payment with huge refunds to illegal immigrants is prohibited. Correct me and show me where in the laws and codes if I am wrong. I do not mean illegally written executive orders.


Naturalized citizens are citizens. I believe the EIC is much more directed toward native born poor than anyone else and weird effects like the OP are the result of our poorly written laws. Everyone seems to complain that illegal aliens don't pay taxes even though many do. This weird result is illegal aliens paying taxes into a tax system that doesn't really consider them. Consider an illegal alien who has been here for 20 years, has a Social Security number, and taxes have been withheld all year and he sits down to do his tax return. The result of the calculation show he gets a refund. Is he supposed to not cash the check?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

"So&#8230; here's how you do it: 1. Figure out how many years you've been in the country illegally; 2. Since you've been here illegally, there's really no one to say how long that is, so just pick the maximum number; 3. File tax returns for those years; 4. Grab yourself some tasty Obama refunds courtesy of legal taxpaying Americans. You're welcome!"

http://godfatherpolitics.com/20224/illegals-get-millions-tax-refunds-thanks-obama/


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> "So&#8230; here's how you do it: 1. Figure out how many years you've been in the country illegally; 2. Since you've been here illegally, there's really no one to say how long that is, so just pick the maximum number; 3. File tax returns for those years; 4. Grab yourself some tasty Obama refunds courtesy of legal taxpaying Americans. You're welcome!"
> 
> Illegals to Get Millions in Tax Refunds Thanks to Obama


Actually, most want to be able to prove how long they have been here in case there is another amnesty that has a cut off date. Can you prove you've been in the country since 2005? Tax returns will do the trick and if you've been paying taxes all along, then there is no issue of back taxes. Hence if allowed to pay taxes most illegal aliens will do so. If they are due refunds, they've been collecting them year by year.

Want to fix the problem with the EIC? Just get rid of it!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Wanna' fix EIC? Get rid of the damned IRS.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wait till the Court cases are filed. They will be eligible for every benefit plus a few extras. Court will say you brought them here you are responsible for them. Already requiring issue of driver license . CA has started a call to allow them to vote.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Do you get the feeling there is some force that is hell-bent to destroy this nation?


Yes...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You know.... people I know ( Not friends but acquaintances ) They shrug thier shoulders and say " Ehhh you can't do anything about it " so why complain. I just want to slap the crap out of them. Our nation is, or was, the people! Not the land. We have ceased to be a nation.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bear in mind that in order to get the earned income credit - they would have to be filing taxes... 

IF they are paying taxes!!!! I have no problem with them getting a credit - as long as they do not get back more then they paid in


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> bear in mind that in order to get the earned income credit - they would have to be filing taxes...
> 
> IF they are paying taxes!!!! I have no problem with them getting a credit - as long as they do not get back more then they paid in


 Many that get EIC do just that by a lot.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

When i was at H&R block waiting in line, there was one behind me with a thick African accent. I assume they did his taxes and he got a really nice refund. That same day they refused to do my taxes, because i wasn't getting enough of a refund, but im still required to file? Thats some nice business practices there.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> bear in mind that in order to get the earned income credit - they would have to be filing taxes...
> 
> IF they are paying taxes!!!! I have no problem with them getting a credit - as long as they do not get back more then they paid in


But you're okay with others getting back more than they paid in? Yourself maybe?

I think the EIC makes no sense regardless of who gets it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I havn't gotten anything back from the IRS in years. Every year I seem to write them a check. I need a shister tax guy.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dumping the EIC along with most of the tax code or starting from scratch. Is something worthy of consideration.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> You know.... people I know ( Not friends but acquaintances ) They shrug thier shoulders and say " Ehhh you can't do anything about it " so why complain. I just want to slap the crap out of them. Our nation is, or was, the people! Not the land. We have ceased to be a nation.


You know... sad thing about it is your acquaintances are correct. Not anything you or I could do about it. Which is the most offensive part of it all.

We live in a nation of people which...

refuse to unite,
refuse to act,
refuse to care,
refuse to try,
refuse to take accountability...

We were the nation of the determined, and now we are the nation of the disconnected and those who don't give a shit.
So for those the few that do, we are dragged down by the actions of the mass many which refuse to see that by doing
nothing they stand in the way of those who would do something.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Dumping the EIC along with most of the tax code or starting from scratch. Is something worthy of consideration.


Flat or Fair Tax where EVERYONE PAYS THE SAME %. Get rid of the thousands of pages of current tax code.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> You know... sad thing about it is your acquaintances are correct. Not anything you or I could do about it. Which is the most offensive part of it all.
> 
> We live in a nation of people which...
> 
> ...


Sad....but true.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> You know.... people I know ( Not friends but acquaintances ) They shrug thier shoulders and say " Ehhh you can't do anything about it " so why complain. I just want to slap the crap out of them. Our nation is, or was, the people! Not the land. We have ceased to be a nation.


That's the thing. A nation is the geographical jurisdiction, the people (society held together by a common culture) and the government that is to protect the rights of the people.
The government is protecting neither the geographical jurisdiction or the rights of the people while it is deliberately undermining the culture.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Diver said:


> But you're okay with others getting back more than they paid in? Yourself maybe?
> 
> I think the EIC makes no sense regardless of who gets it.


Diver.. where in my post did you read I thought it was ok for people to get back more then they paid in.....???? I stayed on topic EIC n illegals

If you are out of meds I am sure your pal Obama's plan can help you....

Suggestion - try not to challenge you intellectual betters...they will just make you look silly


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think the tax code should be 1 page or under

I like the idea of a Sales tax + a tiered income tax

also we need to stop taxing real estate.... A tax on real estate means you NEVER own your property


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

tiered tax

0 - 25,000 = 1%
25,001 - 50,000 3%
50,001 - 99,999 5%
100,000 and over 10%

10% is the cap

No Deductions!!!!!
No Credits!!!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The states should tax its own people. The federal government should not be taxing the people of the states. There is a reason the federal government isn't supposed to be doing it the way it now does.

We shouldn't be voting for senators or the president. The state politicians oughta be doing that. There is a reason the system was created differently than how it now is.

The states should be more independent and collectively more powerful than the federal government and should not be subservient to the federal government, as they now are.

The more you learn how it was meant to be and why, the more you'll be disgusted by how it came to be.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness."

Read those words, think about the words as it relates to the current US Tax Code...then read them again. 

Why do I pay more taxes than another man and why do some other men pay more taxes than me?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness."
> 
> Read those words, think about the words as it relates to the current US Tax Code...then read them again.
> 
> Why do I pay more taxes than another man and why do some other men pay more taxes than me?


do you mean more % wise or total.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The notion of a tiered system is socialistic. I don't like it. 

Regardless, import, export, excise taxes, and I will give them the fuel tax. Maybe the states will agree to pay into the system, too, from what they receive from their inhabitants.

Now, the federal government must return back to its constitutionally mandated rights and responsibilities and nothing more. That would cut spending to a small fraction of what it now is.

Oh, and this also means the government is to step up and take responsibility for coining our money, rather than allowing the perpetually increasing debt of renting currency from the Federal Reserve kill our children's future. 
So, you are thinking, "Denton, wouldn't we have to pay back the bankers what the government owes, anyway? Wouldn't the nation still collapse under the weight of a debt that is more than we could ever pay back?"
To which I cheerfully respond, "No, dear child. You owe nothing to ornaments dangling from the limbs of the cherry trees growing around Washington, D.C."


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Diver.. where in my post did you read I thought it was ok for people to get back more then they paid in.....???? I stayed on topic EIC n illegals
> 
> If you are out of meds I am sure your pal Obama's plan can help you....
> 
> Suggestion - try not to challenge you intellectual betters...they will just make you look silly


I have spent a lot of my career working on solving problems and one thing I have learned is if you want to solve a problem, do not mix it up with another problem. Illegal immigration is a problem. The EIC is a problem. Scramble the two together and you have an insoluble mess.

I suggest you get nowhere mixing the two problems.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Diver said:


> I have spent a lot of my career working on solving problems and one thing I have learned is if you want to solve a problem, do not mix it up with another problem. Illegal immigration is a problem. The EIC is a problem. Scramble the two together and you have an insoluble mess.
> 
> I suggest you get nowhere mixing the two problems.


your inferring things that were not implied is a problem.

wasting 30 seconds reading another of your strange posts is a problem.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> True. However our poor who are naturalized citizens can legally vote, Illegal immigrants are not constitutionally entitled to. Further, with immigration law and tax law, payment with huge refunds to illegal immigrants is prohibited. Correct me and show me where in the laws and codes if I am wrong. I do not mean illegally written executive orders.


The IRS has already confirmed that this is how it will handle the matter.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

EIC is madness and I still don't know how that junk got started. I'm with Slippy, a 12 percent flat rate tax. No deductions. Several reports show between an 11 to 13 percent flat tax would match out total federal income assuming no deductions. 

Let's be realistic here. The person who's income requires $5000/yr in taxes (before deductions) uses about the same amount of government services as the person who pays $15,000 in taxes. Same roads, same public schools, same police and fire fighters.

And after deductions that lower income person pays one heck of a lot less than their required $5000, not to mention potential EIC payments.


----------

